# صلاه خادمه الرب ام الرب أم الغلابه



## KOKOMAN (19 مارس 2009)

بسم الاب الابن والروح القدس 
احبائى
كم  هى بسيطه جدا هذه السيده ..وكم هى تستحق الفردوس ثم ملكوت السموات عن جداره .. كم  بذلت واعطت واغدقت العطاء فى خدمة مستمره فى بساطة القلب بلا تصنع ولا رياء .. كان  لها قلبا نقيا يمجد خالقه ويخدم ابناءه فى كل حين .. كانت اما حانيه فتمثلت بسيدها  وخالقها ربنا يسوع ..كانت تجول تصنع خيرا.. عملا بقول الانجيل .. وتمثلا ومحبة فى  الملك المسيح .. ذاقت الالام والحسره كثيرا واكتوت بنار الفراق حين مات ابنها ..  فاحست بالالام الاخرين وضيقاتهم .. وكانت لاتمل خدمة الاخرين فى اى وقت وفى كل حين  .. كانت اما بسيطه حانيه مـُحبه لكل ابناءها وبخاصه اخوة الرب والفقراء والمحتاجين  .. فاستحقت عن جداره هذا اللقب وهوا" القديسه ام الغلابه ". حقا كما قال احد  القديسين " انه فيما يبحث وينقب كثير من المفكرين وعلماء الاهوت فى امورا لاهوتيه  عويصه يتسلل كثير من البسطاء الى ملكوت السموات " بركة خادمة الرب ام عبد السيد  فلتكن مع جميعنا امين
واليكم تلك الصلاه التى طالما صلتها ام عبد  السيد


صلاه خادمة الرب ام عبد السيد
ام الغلابه


يارب اصبح  وابات على دينى , يارب تهدينى , فقير تغنينى , تغنينى من غناك ورضاك ياعالى فى سماك  , يا حاكم من بلا سلطان , ماليش حيله ولا قوه الا بيك , تغنينى وترضينى عن ســُئل  الناس , يالى قامت نجومك نامت عيون الناس ومانامت عيونك , احط جنبى اليمين اتكلت  على الملاك ميخائيل , احط جنبى الشمال اتكلت على الملاك غبريال , احط راسى اتكلت  على حــُراسى , احط ظهرى اتكلت على ربى , المناوله تشفينى , ويسوع شبعنى , ربى رب  العطيه اغفرلى ذنبى والخطيه , انت يارب حنين , يارب نــــُباركك وكل مافى يبارك ربى  القدوس , بارك شعبك جميعا ولادالمعموديه كبيرا وصغيرا , العيانين تشفيهم والحزانى  تعزيهم , انت رب الايتام وزوج للارامل تــُعينهم وتعولهم , الشكر والمجد ليك على  الدوام , لما نطلب شفاعة دمك ورفعك على عود الصليب وشفاعة الست ام النور العذراء  مريم والشهداء والقديسين , بارك سيدنا البابا شنوده الثالث اسنده بنعمتك يارب  
واجعلنا مستحقين ان نقول بالشكر
ابانا الذى فى السموات  ........
امين
​


----------



## nonaa (19 مارس 2009)

شكرا يا مان على الصلاة ​وفعلا ام السيد او ام الغلابه قديسه بعنى الكلمه​


----------



## KOKOMAN (19 مارس 2009)

ميررررسى على مرورك يا نونا 

 ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (19 مارس 2009)

امين
مرسي عالصلاة 

يسوع المسيح يحرسك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (19 مارس 2009)

ميررررسى على مرورك يا بنوتا

 ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## kalimooo (19 مارس 2009)

امين

شكراااااااا ياكوكو

على الصلاة

ربنا يباركك


----------



## KOKOMAN (19 مارس 2009)

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا كليمو 

 ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## happy angel (25 مارس 2009)




----------



## KOKOMAN (25 مارس 2009)

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا هابى 

 ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## SALVATION (27 مارس 2009)

> يارب اصبح وابات على دينى , يارب تهدينى , فقير تغنينى , تغنينى من غناك ورضاك ياعالى فى سماك , يا حاكم من بلا سلطان , ماليش حيله ولا قوه الا بيك , تغنينى وترضينى عن ســُئل الناس , يالى قامت نجومك نامت عيون الناس ومانامت عيونك , احط جنبى اليمين اتكلت على الملاك ميخائيل , احط جنبى الشمال اتكلت على الملاك غبريال , احط راسى اتكلت على حــُراسى , احط ظهرى اتكلت على ربى , المناوله تشفينى , ويسوع شبعنى , ربى رب العطيه اغفرلى ذنبى والخطيه , انت يارب حنين , يارب نــــُباركك وكل مافى يبارك ربى القدوس , بارك شعبك جميعا ولادالمعموديه كبيرا وصغيرا , العيانين تشفيهم والحزانى تعزيهم , انت رب الايتام وزوج للارامل تــُعينهم وتعولهم , الشكر والمجد ليك على الدوام , لما نطلب شفاعة دمك ورفعك على عود الصليب وشفاعة الست ام النور العذراء مريم والشهداء والقديسين , بارك سيدنا البابا شنوده الثالث اسنده بنعمتك يارب


امين
 يا رب استجب
شكرا كتييير يا كوكو 
يسوع يبارك حياتك​​


----------



## KOKOMAN (28 مارس 2009)

ميرررسى على مروووورك  يا تونى

  ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## نيرمين عزمى (31 مارس 2009)

امين
مرسي عالصلاة 

يسوع المسيح يحرسك


----------



## KOKOMAN (31 مارس 2009)

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا نيرمين 

  ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## اني بل (6 أبريل 2009)

شكرا" كثير على الصلاة ، وربنا يباركك


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 أبريل 2009)

ميرررررسى على مروورك يا جورجينا 

 ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------

